

Google is hot; Apple is not. Ladies and gentlemen, we’ve entered bizarro world - rbanffy
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/05/google-is-hot-apple-is-not-ladies-and-gentlemen-weve-entered-bizarro-world/

======
venomsnake
Google now is in the position the MS was in the early to mid - 90s - when the
company interests align well with what is good for the society.

Microsoft wanted to sell a lot of windows and office licences so it had to put
PC in every home. That was also good for the consumers.

Google wants people to consume more bandwidth - so we have Kansas experiment,
google want superior web browsing on par with native - we got Chrome - it
showed people how fast a browser and fluid a site can be - and it gave serious
ammunition in the war against apps. Same is with android.

Google want people to create and consume more information freely as long as
your gateway is google.

